# male? or female??



## gaia (May 13, 2010)

plz help me~~
male or female??


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

how old? I would say male!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

My votes for male.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it's a male


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

My guess is male


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

99.999% sure its a male


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Toe pads are pretty big, so I agree with the others on its masculinity


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Male for sure


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

100% Male!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I would say Male.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah looks like a male.

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs


----------

